# Poodle war



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

Layla has always hated my neighbors poodle and vice versa. Today we passed the poodle and Layla didn't bark she went up and licked the poodles owner and kept going!! Whoop whoop!! So she got a big treat!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic!!


----------

